

Goole rolling out anti-piracy search algorithm - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/google-rolling-out-new-anti-piracy-search-algorithm/

======
pnathan
Slightly tangential: I would like to see a new search engine & index focused
much more aggressively with much more powerful search capabilities as an
interactive console.

That is to say, I'd like to be able to use a search engine much like a
relational database. Intersection, unions, grouping, etc. Up to and including
batch jobs computing statistical analyses of the systems.

I don't know any immediate business case for such a system, nor the research
state of search... but I still want it!

------
ChuckMcM
This will be interesting. Presumably they are tired of fighting the lawsuits.
But it opens up an interesting niche (and no, I don't think Blekko would step
into that niche) of a more 'unconstrained' search. If Bing follows suit then
it will get really interesting indeed.

